# Creative plagie l'IPod !



## philia (7 Décembre 2005)

C'est ici que ça se passe !

Une chose est sure, ils vont faire des economies de recherche !


J'espère que le procès suivra très vite...


----------



## Mickjagger (7 Décembre 2005)

J'ai cru que c'etait une blague pourtant le site de Creative au Japon présente les mêmes photos...

Le plus dingue, je pense, c'est pas tant la copie du design qui est sans doute assez moyen (à mon avis le Creative fera beaucoup plus plastoc Fisher-Price -quoique moins sensible aux rayures peut-être - et puis il est presque 2X plus épais: 19mm contre 11 pour le 5G), mais c'est surtout le plagiat manifeste de l'interface avec les memes dispositions et exactement le meme schema de couleurs employées pour les éléments graphiques.

Quand Microsoft pompe, c'est de la copie un peu foireuse, Creative serait plutôt spécialiste du clonage en fait... Mais là franchement ils ont fait fort pour honorer le nom de leur marque!!


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2005)

et pourquoi pas? un peu de compétition ne ferait pas de mal à Apple...je vois pas du tout ce que l'on a gagner d'une hégémonie totale d'Apple, bien au contraire.


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (7 Décembre 2005)

J'aurais bien donné un avis, mais c'est le même que celui là. Alors je cite juste son auteur




			
				LVM chez GENERATION MP3 a dit:
			
		

> Non, le système de hiérarchie (que ce soit pour classer de la musique, ou des variétés de potirons...) n'est rendu possible que par des éléments d'interface graphique inventé par Next, propriété aujourd'hui d'Apple.
> Creative a t-il demandé une licence à Next ou Apple pour reprendre le concept du NSBrowser ?
> Creative ne peut donc breveter un usage particulier d'un objet (le classement musical), si l'objet lui-même n'est pas sa création.
> 
> ...




Donc rien de neuf, et c'est pas lui qui va tuer l'ipod

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## ithymique (7 Décembre 2005)

il me semble que c'est apple qui copie creative. creative a déposé le brevet le premier. on en a parlé récemment. ah ah !! c'est apple qui va payer la licence à creative entre autres (inutile de faire un procès)


----------



## Freelancer (7 Décembre 2005)

Surtout que le fameux brevet sur les menus hiérarchiques n'appartient pas à Apple, donc rien n'empêche Créative à faire un iPod-like à ce niveau là.
Vous avez vu les spécs du créative au niveau des codecs supportés? il est temps qu'Apple se mange un coup de pied au cul.
Je ne pense pas que Créative ait les épaules pour renverser la situation, mais faire tanguer la barque iPod un peu :love:


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2005)

>lorenzo: intéressant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2005)

Ils ont fait plus fort que ça. Attention les yeux... Et voilà : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On a les stars qu'on peut.


----------



## saturnin (7 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas? un peu de compétition ne ferait pas de mal à Apple...je vois pas du tout ce que l'on a gagner d'une hégémonie totale d'Apple, bien au contraire.



Bah ce qui fait sourire surtout c'est le design.
Ils se posent eux meme (créative) comme une société produisant des imitations d'ipod, alors que niveau fonctionnalité le baladeur mériterait probablement mieux.
Bref pourquoi acheter une imitation (et je pense que pas mal de personnes vont se dire ça) quand on peut avoir l'original.


----------



## Imaginus (7 Décembre 2005)

A vrai dire je m'en fou mais alors à un point...    

Non serieux c'est pathetique de la part de creative.Ils pourraient se creuser un peu mieux le crane pour essayer de battre l'ipod video....


----------



## saturnin (7 Décembre 2005)

Bah à une epoque où on va acheter un "ipod", et plus un "lecteur mp3", ça va etre difficile pour creative.


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Décembre 2005)

Ya pas que creative qui pompe sur l'ipod, on en voit partout des lecteurs mp3 dont l'interface en est directement inspirée.
Pas de quoi casser trois pattes à un canard... (hein iduck?  )


----------



## saturnin (7 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ya pas que creative qui pompe sur l'ipod, on en voit partout des lecteurs mp3 dont l'interface en est directement inspirée.
> Pas de quoi casser trois pattes à un canard... (hein iduck?  )



Tu dis pas de mal des canards toi


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Non serieux c'est pathetique de la part de creative.Ils pourraient se creuser un peu mieux le crane pour essayer de battre l'ipod video....



Oui, ils devraient se creuser un peu le crâne certes, mais Apple aussi: c'est bien joli d'avoir le monopole, mais à terme on finit par s'y asseoir dessus. Et un jour on se retrouve dépassé par la concurrence, et c'est trop tard. Les exemples ne manquent pas: Netscape endormit sur ses lauriers et détrôné par Explorer, désormais chatouillé par Firefox. Microsoft et la XBox 360 qui font très fort, pendant ce temps on ne sait pas vraiment quand va sortir la Playstation 3 et où en est Sony?...

Comme le dit yvos, le consommateur n'a rien à gagner d'une hégémonie totale d'Apple. 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas? un peu de compétition ne ferait pas de mal à Apple...je vois pas du tout ce que l'on a gagner d'une hégémonie totale d'Apple, bien au contraire.


----------



## benjamin (7 Décembre 2005)

Ils copient peut-être Apple, mais en attendant, ils vont en filer gratos à des dizaines de journalistes jeudi, avant une soirée au VIP, réservé spécialement par Creative. Alors il se pourrait que certains détails génants soient éludés


----------



## Caster (7 Décembre 2005)

c'est honteux d'oser proposer une telle copie .... mais bon .... les geeks préfèreront avoir l'original


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2005)

Les geeks, ils les achètent les deux.


----------



## purestyle (7 Décembre 2005)

Les specs sont pas mauvaises...


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (7 Décembre 2005)

Même si je devais racheter un lecteur mp3, je reprendrais sûrement un iPod, je trouve quand même certaines fonctions intéressantes dans ce Zen, comme la radio, qui n'est toujours pas intégré dans l'iPod..


----------



## chroukin (7 Décembre 2005)

Oui mais il n'y a pas de molette cliquable sur ce modèle ? Pour moi c'est aussi un des arguments qui m'a fait me décider pour le nano : poids, ergonomie, encombrement. Et l'ergonomie est vraiment très importante. Après pour avoir un "pur son de la mort qui tue" je branche sur mes enceintes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Pas de quoi casser trois pattes à un canard... (hein iduck?  )



Tout à fait.


----------



## iota (8 Décembre 2005)

Salut.

Le plus drôle, c'est que Creative va porter plainte contre Apple concernant le système de navigation de l'iPod... :hein:

@+
iota


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (8 Décembre 2005)

Ils sont nombreux ceux qui disent qu'Apple c'est le Microsoft de la musique. Et bien elle n'a plus qu'a le démontrer.

Creative devient "emmerdant", il suffit de les descendre comme Nescape ou d'autres.
 Apple peut licencier fairplay à quelques marques sauf Creative, licencier son connecteur mais pas à Creative, faire des offres de reprise sur la marque Creative ...

Allez Steve, laisse sortir ton côté Bill et boule nous Sim Wong Hoo.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (8 Décembre 2005)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Bref pourquoi acheter une imitation


Pour ça :


> le Zen Vision:M embarque un *DD de 30Go*, un *écran couleur* (18-bit/262k) de *2,5"* (320x240px), un *tuner/enregistreur FM*, un calendrier, un répertoire, une "to do" liste, une visionneuse d'images avec zoom et une compatibilité *MPEG2, MPEG4 SP (Divx, Xvid), WMV9, MP3, WMA, WMA DRM et JPEG*


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2005)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont nombreux ceux qui disent qu'Apple c'est le Microsoft de la musique. Et bien elle n'a plus qu'a le démontrer.



Ben surtout Steve le dit.  Et, avec Apple, ils s'emploient tous les jours à le démontrer.



			
				Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Allez Steve, laisse sortir ton côté Bill et boule nous Sim Wong Hoo.



Oui, laisse tomber la barbe Steve, et cheveux gras en bataille powah...


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (9 Décembre 2005)

Surtout l'essentiel, pour janvier il faut qu'il travaille ses dessous de bras à la Balmer  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## yret (10 Décembre 2005)

Personnellement, je trouve la démarche de Creative assez pathétique mais il sera interessant de voir la réaction d'Apple...ou sa non-réaction (à mon avis préférable)...

Tout cela me rappelle la petite "révolution" engendrée par le design du iMac à sa sortie en 1998: tout le monde se mettait à faire du translucide coloré ensuite mais pas seulement les PCs ! 
On trouvait aussi des radios, chaînes Hi-Fi portatives ou encore fers à repasser !


----------



## chroukin (11 Décembre 2005)

Encore une fois la preuve que Apple en inspire plus d'un, sinon il n'y aurait pas de copie


----------



## jeromemac (14 Décembre 2005)

philia a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici que ça se passe !
> 
> Une chose est sure, ils vont faire des economies de recherche !
> 
> ...



et surtout ce qui es halucinant c'est qu'il vont comparer le pompage de creative sur apple, avec la soit disant copie d'interface entre l'ipod et le brevet déposé par creative, j'ai bo retourner le brevet dans tous les sens je ne voi aucune ressemblance ... à part le fait que ça permet de naviguer .
ah lala, ses brevets, c'est parti d'un bon sentiment, mais quand on voit la réelle utilisation de ceux ci par pas mal de société ... c'est débile au final ...

quand on voit que microsoft qui a découvert internet en 95 à déposé les emoticones ... pfiouuu :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'vous dit, le monde va vraiment mal, avec ces jeunes et cette insécurité.  Je vous remets une miche?


----------



## jeromemac (14 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'vous dit, le monde va vraiment mal, avec ces jeunes et cette insécurité.  Je vous remets une miche?



deux pour moi siou plait 

heuuu quoi le rapport avec la choucroute ??


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (14 Décembre 2005)

Dédédemontreuil a dit:
			
		

> Pour ça
> 
> le Zen Vision:M embarque un DD de 30Go, un écran couleur (18-bit/262k) de 2,5" (320x240px), un tuner/enregistreur FM, un calendrier, un répertoire, une "to do" liste, une visionneuse d'images avec zoom et une compatibilité MPEG2, MPEG4 SP (Divx, Xvid), WMV9, MP3, WMA, WMA DRM et JPEG  :



Le disque dur, l'écran couleur tu as avec l'ipod.

En ce qui concerne le tuner et l'enregistreur, nous avons deux ipod à deux et c'est bien deux fonctions qui ne nous ont jamais manquées. La prise de notes enregistrées et l'écoute de la radio sur le baladeur, cela touche combien d'utilisateur ? Alors savoir s'il faut le mettre à tout le monde, c'est un autre débat.
Pour ce qui est des formats vidéo, il n'y a pas photo je te l'accorde. Mais je pense qu'il faut voir cet ipod vidéo comme un essai. Steve ne voulait pas ou ne voulait pas croire à la vidéo. Vu le nombre déjà vendues qui est impressionnant alors que c'est d'une pauvreté au niveau du choix et du format, et simplement du nombre d'ipod vidéo circulants, ils doivent être quelques un a y réfléchir sérieusement sur la vraie suite à y donner.

Donc attend un peu, et on peut espérer une révision de l'ipod vidéo qui permettent vraiment de lire la vidéo et de la transporter. Mais sur le format, là pas de miracle à attendre, Apple gardera une solution maison, mais on devrait avoir une qualité qui nous permettra de regarder ces vidéos (payées assez chères) sur un écran ou une télé.

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## kertruc (14 Décembre 2005)

Simplicité...

C'est le crédo d'Apple et donc, de l'iPod...

Tous ces formats, toutes ces fonctions, c'est l'embrouille pour le consommateur lambda... Apple ne fait pas les meilleurs produits, mais les plus simples...

Chacun son truc... moi j'aime


----------



## yret (14 Décembre 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Chacun son truc... moi j'aime



Et c'est le principal !


----------



## iota (4 Janvier 2006)

Salut.

Creative, toujous à la pointe de l'innovation 

@+
iota

PS : bon OK, Apple a pas inventé le podcast, mais c'est le principe de référencement qui ressemble fort à celui d'iTunes


----------



## huexley (4 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Creative, toujous à la pointe de l'innovation
> 
> ...



iRiver innovent un peu de leur coté 

faut voir;..


----------



## iota (4 Janvier 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> iRiver innovent un peu de leur coté
> 
> faut voir;..


Oui, j'ai vu ça hier...
Ca rentre en compétition directe avec la PSP... c'est pas gagné d'avance...
Il va falloir que IRiver arrive à convaincre les éditeurs de jeux, ce qui n'est pas une mince affaire.

@+
iota


----------



## Fulvio (4 Janvier 2006)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> iRiver innovent un peu de leur coté
> 
> faut voir;..





			
				engadget a dit:
			
		

> ..."PSP killer"...



Oh la blague 



			
				engadget a dit:
			
		

> ...Windows CE 5.0...



Oh la balgue


----------



## huexley (4 Janvier 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai vu ça hier...
> Ca rentre en compétition directe avec la PSP... c'est pas gagné d'avance...
> Il va falloir que IRiver arrive à convaincre les éditeurs de jeux, ce qui n'est pas une mince affaire.
> 
> ...


Je vois pas ca comme une "console" mais comme un peu les jeu de l ipod, disont une fonctionnalité en plus  le CES nous en dira plus  en espérant secretement un iRiverlinus qui nous ajouterais pas mal de possibilité comme pour l iPod


----------



## atcha_sama (7 Janvier 2006)

une belle copie de l'ipod video  en effet de la part de Creative. 
Ce meme ipod video qui va remplacer mon ipod mini  

Le combo itunes et ipod est vraiment indétronable ^^ y'a t-il une compatibilité du creative avec l'itunes ?? Si non , je prefere me prendre largement mon chtit ipod video Noir gravé sur l'AS  (qui me servira principalement pr la lecture de Musique donc trouzemile format video que peut lire le creative me touche pas particulierement meme pas du tout  ) Et de plus si je veux tater de la video ,j'ai une psp (qui commence a servir a rien vu que c'est la DS qui chauffe le plus en ce moment chez moi  vraiment je suis content de l'avoir prise des sa sortie en Mars dernier ,les jeux dessus resprirent le neuf contrairement a la psp ou c'est des portages  majoritairement qui pronent [lumines pawa  ] ) qui peut toujours servir (d'aileur je crois que  l'ipod video et la Psp lise le meme format Mp4 ...  donc c'est tout benef pour moi  )


----------



## Pierrou (8 Janvier 2006)

Copier....copier.... :sick:

Quand est-ce qu'ils vont comprendre que ça n'amène jamais vraiment à grand chose ? 
Ils ont déjà copié l'iPod de base avec un de leurs baladeurs mp3, mais il a beau être moins cher, les gens préfèrent l'iPod, pour son ergonomie ( molette ) et sa finition ( qualité de l'écran notamment )...


----------



## Fulvio (10 Janvier 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Copier....copier.... :sick:
> 
> Quand est-ce qu'ils vont comprendre que ça n'amène jamais vraiment à grand chose ?



Parles-en à Microsoft


----------



## chroukin (10 Janvier 2006)

Désolé, ils sont plus malins que ça, ils font copier/coller


----------



## Imaginus (10 Janvier 2006)

Bah ils faut qu'ils ameliorent leur concept. Apple a mis la barre tres haut mais je reste persuader qu'il y a des creatifs encore plus talentueux sur terre. C'est un sacré défit !


----------



## AngelWithDustEyes (10 Janvier 2006)

Rester dans les limites copie/pas copie, ça permet à pas mal de fabricant de profiter de la notoriété du concurrent et de dépenser moins en Recherche-Développement. Ca me plaît puisque ça oblige les créatifs du côté de chez Apple de se bouger un peu le c*l, ils ont d'ailleurs déjà un peu d'avance avec le design du nano non ? alors c'est cool...


----------

